

Dolphin – The Rise of HLE Audio - vrmachado
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2014/11/12/the-rise-of-hle-audio/

======
archagon
I recently tried running Dolphin on my Macbook after a long hiatus, and was
shocked to discover that my games were now running at a buttery 60fps. What's
more, there are practically no glitches to be seen or heard anymore. When I
last tried booting up my games about a year ago, all I could get was about
45fps at 1x resolution. Now I can have my Wii games with me wherever I go.
It's stunning how quickly the Dolphin team is jumping over these technical
hurdles. I find it almost impossible to visualize how a bunch of young, eager
amateurs (at the time) took an insanely complicated black box and created an
almost perfect software version of it!

~~~
cdr
If you follow the (extremely well written) monthly progress updates on the
blog, Dolphin has been seeing speedups in the range of 100% per month in some
of the past few months. Pretty incredible.

[https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/](https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/)

~~~
robin_reala
I guess they’ve hit stage three of make it work, make it correct, make it
fast.

~~~
mparlane
Well we were once at a point where we had fast+working, as we added correct we
lost speed. Now some of the devs are just re-adding that speed and others are
making it even more correct :)

------
miander
Amazing writeup as always. The quality of Dolphin's blog posts is really
impressive. Now I want to go play some Wind Waker.

------
aikah
Does Dolphin use JIT like PPSSPP? I have a crappy 2008 Macbook,and PSP games
run incredibly well on it. I understand the Gamecube has more powerfull
specs,but even on my PC Dolphin games were quite slow 2/3 years ago. I need to
try running MSG 1 again to check the progress.

~~~
Jasper_
Dolphin indeed has a JIT ( [https://github.com/dolphin-
emu/dolphin/tree/master/Source/Co...](https://github.com/dolphin-
emu/dolphin/tree/master/Source/Core/Core/PowerPC/Jit64) ). Fiora has also done
her magic in the past few months to make the JIT better and faster than ever.

------
Animats
All this is about fixing a bug in some emulator for an 2001-vintage video game
console.

~~~
Mithaldu
This is about the same thing that the Internet Archive is about: Preserving
culture. That is also why the developers prefer accuracy over anything else.

At some point in the future the actual machines that run these games, along
with the data stores for these games, will all be broken or otherwise
incapable of functioning. However as long as there is machinery that can run
these emulators, or emulate an OS that can run these, they will be preserved.

~~~
archildress
I'm a longtime emulator fanatic, but have seriously never considered this idea
that emulation ensures future generations can experience a part of culture.

So insightful. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
delinom
I recommend you to read up on byuu's work. He's the author of bSNES, an
accuracy-oriented emulator for the SNES.

This article is a bit old, but it's a good start:
[http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/08/accuracy-takes-
power-o...](http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/08/accuracy-takes-power-one-
mans-3ghz-quest-to-build-a-perfect-snes-emulator/)

